# Another pizza layout !



## Matagami (Jun 22, 2021)

Hello,
I just started building a small pizza H0 layout (diameter: 42 1/2 ") with two or three tracks (I haven't decided yet). The radii of the curves are: 14 1/2", 17 1/4 "and 20". I already built the benchwork. It took me a few weeks (maybe less in fact). Any comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

What does one due with such a layout?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

That really is a roundy-round.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Don't forget the anchovies !!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Severn said:


> What does one due with such a layout?


Uh, run trains in a circle…..?


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Yes but is there more to this pizza layout idea?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Eight slices.


----------



## Matagami (Jun 22, 2021)

Old_Hobo said:


> Uh, run trains in a circle…..?


 You get it all !


----------



## Matagami (Jun 22, 2021)

I just want to see my trains rolling and nothing else. It is more a test track than a real layout. Rule #1 and the KISS principle apply here in the full extent of the law !


----------



## Matagami (Jun 22, 2021)

MichaelE said:


> Eight slices.


----------



## Matagami (Jun 22, 2021)

I only keep two tracks. The first radius is really too tight.


----------



## Matagami (Jun 22, 2021)

The track (Peco and Hornby) has been laid. I'm very pleased with the result so far. No greenery or scenery. I just want to see my trains rolling.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I do ovals but same idea


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ole walked into the local pizzeria and ordered a large pizza to go.
The clerk asked him "Do you want that cut into six pieces or eight?"
Ole thought for a moment. "You better cut dat into six pieces. I don't tink I could eat eight."


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyboy2610 said:


> Ole walked into the local pizzeria and ordered a large pizza to go.
> The clerk asked him "Do you want that cut into six pieces or eight?"
> Ole thought for a moment. "You better cut dat into six pieces. I don't tink I could eat eight."


Yuk yuk yuk
You know how many Ole's you just insulted?


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> Yuk yuk yuk
> You know how many Ole's you just insulted?


I'm Scandinavian. I'm allowed to tell these jokes.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Pro Custom Hobbies had one in their store front window, mounted on an old record player. They had it wired to spin and would set the throttle to a speed that had the train constantly at the window side, with the scenery whizzing by in the background. Pretty awesome stuff for a 14 year old budding modeler....


----------



## tiger (Dec 16, 2015)

We're on a railroad to nowhere
Come on inside
Takin' that ride to nowhere
We'll take that ride


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Keep that inner circle and add a few more. You can bend flex down to about 8” or so. Then, get hold of a Penn Line Midget Switcher, one rail and a silver dollar. Turn the pizza into a target with the silver dollar as the bullseye.
Actually done by Abe Mercer.


----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

I was getting ready to sign off here and saw the tread - I couldn't help myself
Have a great weekend all.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

You can call it a layout if you want. But I'd only call it an outlay !


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

flyboy2610 said:


> I'm Scandinavian. I'm allowed to tell these jokes.


That gets you a pass with the Scandinavians but now you have to deal with the Bullfighters (Ole!)


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

The outlay seems pretty minimal…..


----------

